

Al-Qaeda's Embrace of Encryption Technology - denzil_correa
http://www.memri.org/report/en/print7950.htm

======
bespoke_engnr
Thankfully, there is a good chance that they are screwed:

"Other features of the new Asrar Al-Ghurabaa' project, according to the
announcement, is that it uses a special or unique encryption algorithm."

